# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ελένη [Eleni, Chernomor, Kostanz]

## Roi Baudoin

Ας πάμε ακόμα πιο παλιά.
Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50.
Δεν αποκλείεται να είμαστε ακόμα πιο πίσω.
Το "Ελένη" βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Πίσω του διακρίνονται ακόμα δύο ιστορικά πλοία.

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από ένα καταπληκτικό βιβλίο με φωτογραφίες από την Ελλάδα του '40 και του '50. Δυστυχώς, δεν θυμάμαι τον τίτλο του βιβλίου. Πρόκειται, πάντως, για ένα μεγάλο άλμπουμ με φωτογραφίες της μεταπολεμικής Ελλάδας.
Πιστεύω ότι θα μάθουμε σύντομα τον τίτλο του βιβλίου και το όνομα του φωτογράφου, ώστε να προστεθεί κάτω από την φωτογραφία.

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς μας φίλους.

Υ.Γ. Το βιβλίο αυτό είναι κομμένο και ραμένο για τους καλούς φίλους paroskayak και Νάξος, καθώς σ' αυτό το βιβλίο καταγράφονται καρέ-καρέ τα γεγονότα που καθόρισαν την πορεία της μεταπολεμικής Ελλάδας (εκλογές, αμερικανική βοήθεια, πολιτικά προβλήματα, βασιλεία).  

Το Ελένη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50.
> Δεν αποκλείεται να είμαστε ακόμα πιο πίσω.
> Το "Ελένη" βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Πίσω του διακρίνονται ακόμα δύο ιστορικά πλοία.


Το ΕΛΕΝΗ ήταν ένα από τα ελάχιστα προπολεμικά ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά που ξαναταξίδεψαν μετά τον πόλεμο. Δύο άλλα τα ΙΩΝΙΑ και ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑ χάθηκαν σε ατυχήματα μετά το τέλος του πολέμου αλλά πρωτού επιστρέψουν στα χέρια των ιδιοκτητών τους. Το δεύτερο που ξαναταξίδεψε ήταν το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ της Ελ.Μες. Πληροφορίες θέλουν και τα μικρά ακτοπλοϊκά ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ και ΑΥΡΑ που είχαν βυθιστεί να επισκευάστηκαν και να ταξίδεψαν για λίγο μεταπολεμικά.

Το ΕΛΕΝΗ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1903 στα Cockerill του Βελγίου ως CHERNOMORE για Ρώσους. Το 1923 το αγόρασε ο Εμπειρίκος και το έφερε στην Ελλάδα ως ΕΛΕΝΗ. Το 1941 το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί και το χρησιμοποίησαν ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο με το όνομα ΚΟSTANZ, ιδιότητα που το γλίτωσε από τα χειρότερα. Απελευθερώθηκε από τους συμμάχους στη Βόρεια Αφρική το Μαϊο του 1943 και πήρε ξανά το όνομα ΕΛΕΝΗ.
Επέστρεψε στην ακτοπλοϊα και ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1952 οπότε πήγε για σκραπ στην Ιταλία.

Παρά τις κακουχίες που πέρασε το ακρόπλωρο του στόλισε την πλώρη του μέχρι το τέλος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thanks to _Ellinis_ for identifying this one as *Eleni* in Chalkida
Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΕΛΕΝΗ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1903 στα Cockerill του Βελγίου ως CHERNOMORE για Ρώσους. Το 1923 το αγόρασε ο Εμπειρίκος και το έφερε στην Ελλάδα ως ΕΛΕΝΗ. Το 1941 το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί και το χρησιμοποίησαν ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο με το όνομα ΚΟSTANZ, ιδιότητα που το γλίτωσε από τα χειρότερα. Απελευθερώθηκε από τους συμμάχους στη Βόρεια Αφρική το Μαϊο του 1943 και πήρε ξανά το όνομα ΕΛΕΝΗ. Επέστρεψε στην ακτοπλοϊα και ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1952 οπότε πήγε για σκραπ στην Ιταλία. Παρά τις κακουχίες που πέρασε το ακρόπλωρο του στόλισε την πλώρη του μέχρι το τέλος.


_Eleni_ had 1.459 tons, a length of 74.8 m and a with of 10.1 m. Her service speed was 13 knots.
As a Russian ship _Chernomore_ (meaning Black Sea) she belonged to the Russian Transport & Insurance Co in Odessa, Russia.

In March 1916 she became a transporter of the Russian navy in the Black  sea. On May 2, 1918 she was captured by the Germans in Sevastoupolis  (Sevastopol). Back to the Russians in October 1918. She was bought by  Georgios M. Embiricos in 1923. She is often mentioned as _Eleni Embiricou_ although the Lloyd records show her always as _Eleni_.

_Eleni_ is mentioned in German sites as one of  the first ships that transferred Greek soldiers to Albanian sites in  Voutrino in the morning of  October 29, 1940. Her exact service dates in  the German Navy in Greece are given as April 27, 1941 to May 19, 1943.  That day she was on the way to Gibraltar when she was captured by the  British in Malta and "freed".

_Eleni_ at Akti Miaouli. My photo says 1930, but there has been some discussion about the date which bring it as late as 1950. See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=36257&page=38
Akti Miaouli 1930.jpg

_Eleni_ is listed as having helped with the route Piraeus to Tenos in August 1947
19470814 Tenos.jpg

One more photograph of _Eleni
_Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΕΛΕΝΗ ήταν ένα από τα ελάχιστα προπολεμικά ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά που ξαναταξίδεψαν μετά τον πόλεμο. .........
> Απελευθερώθηκε από τους συμμάχους στη Βόρεια Αφρική το Μαϊο του 1943 και πήρε ξανά το όνομα ΕΛΕΝΗ. Επέστρεψε στην ακτοπλοϊα και ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1952 οπότε πήγε για σκραπ στην Ιταλία..


Indeed, A  Tzamtzis indicates (page 84 of Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia, Miletos, 2002) that _Eleni_ was still serving in 1950

----------


## gtogias

> Ας πάμε ακόμα πιο παλιά.
> 
> Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50.
> Δεν αποκλείεται να είμαστε ακόμα πιο πίσω.
> Το "Ελένη" βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Πίσω του διακρίνονται ακόμα δύο ιστορικά πλοία.
> Πιστεύω ότι θα μάθουμε σύντομα τον τίτλο του βιβλίου και το όνομα του φωτογράφου, ώστε να προστεθεί κάτω από την φωτογραφία.


 
Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Αντώνης είναι του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου, όπως και η επόμενη με την πρύμνη του Ελένη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45728

----------


## Ellinis

> Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Αντώνης είναι του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου, όπως και η επόμενη με την πρύμνη του Ελένη:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45728


Eντυπωσιακή η φωτογραφία και "αποκαλυπτική"... 
Φαίνεται πάνω στην πρύμνη το τεράστιο ξύλινο τιμόνι που είχε. Από όσο γνωρίζω, τα τιμόνια αυτά είχαν ρόλο σε έκτακτη ανάγκη. Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.

Πίσω από το τιμόνι μια ξύλινη κατασκευή έχει γραμμένο πάνω της το όνομα του πλοίου. Να ήταν άραγε μέρος του μηχανισμού πλοήγησης;

Την εικόνα ζωντανεύουν οι λιμενεργάτες πάνω στη μπάριζα που κουβαλάνε τα ζεμπίλια στους ώμους τους...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Thanks to _Ellinis_ for identifying this one as *Eleni* in Chalkida
> Eleni.jpg


Το _Ελενη_ του Εμπειρικου (δεξια) στην αποβαθρα του Βολου στην δεκαετια του 1930. Απο αυτην και την προηγουμενη φωτογραφια καταλαβαινουμε οτι ενα απο τα δρομολογια του ηταν Χαλκιδα−Βολος (πιθανως και Θεσσαλονικη).

Παλιοτερες, ησυχες ημερες. Επαιρνε κανεις το πλοιο και μπορουσε να θαυμασει τις ακτες του Ευβοικου και τις μικρες κωμοπολεις και χωρια...  Οχι σαν τωρα που το ταξιδι εχει γινει κουρσα με υπταμενα πλοια 30 μιλλιων την ωρα οπου ο κοσμος καθεται σε θεσεις αεροπλανου, μεσα σε κλειστους χωρους, συχνα χωρις εξαερισμο, προσπαθωντας να δει εξω, μεσα απο τα θολα, διπλα παραθυρα... Προοδος σου λενε

Volos9.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον *Nicholas Peppas* και τον *gtogias* για το νοσταλγικό ταξίδι στο χθες.

Ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά μέχρι τη Θεσσαλονίκη περνώντας από τη Χαλκίδα και το Βόλο.
Παραπλέοντας τον Ευβοϊκό βλέπουμε νοερά τις εικόνες που μας περιγράφει ο Nicholas Peppas.
Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται κοντά στις ακτές, πλέοντας με χαμηλή ταχύτητα και εξαιρετική διάθεση...

----------


## Ellinis

> Πιστεύω ότι θα μάθουμε σύντομα τον τίτλο του βιβλίου και το όνομα του φωτογράφου, ώστε να προστεθεί κάτω από την φωτογραφία. 
> 
> Το Ελένη.jpg


Για την προέλευση της φωτογραφίας μας είχε πληροφορήσει ο gtogias, οπότε εγώ να προσθέσω πως πρόκειται για φωτογραφία της 5ης Μαϊου 1948 και δείχνει το πλοίο να φέρνει τραυματίες από το μέτωπο της Κόνιτσας. 
Σε ένα δεύτερο καρέ φαίνεται πρυμνοδετημένο εκεί πιο δεξιά και ένα αμερικάνικο καταδρομικό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για την προέλευση της φωτογραφίας μας είχε πληροφορήσει ο gtogias, οπότε εγώ να προσθέσω πως πρόκειται για φωτογραφία της 5ης Μαϊου 1948 και δείχνει το πλοίο να φέρνει τραυματίες από το μέτωπο της Κόνιτσας. 
> Σε ένα δεύτερο καρέ φαίνεται πρυμνοδετημένο εκεί πιο δεξιά και ένα αμερικάνικο καταδρομικό.


Thanks. This is very helpful. The Greek newspapers Embros and Eleu0eria have numerous references of ships coming back from the front with soldiers in 1948 and 1949

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Eleni_ had 1.459 tons, a length of 74.8 m and a with of 10.1 m. Her service speed was 13 knots.
> ..........
> She was bought by Georgios M. Embiricos in 1923. She is often mentioned as _Eleni Embiricou_ although the Lloyd records show her always as _Eleni_.


Φαινεται πραγματο σωστο το οτι το *Ελενη* χρησιμοποιησε και το ονομα *Ελενη*_ Εμπ__ε__ιρικου_! Εδω μια αγγελια σπο τις 4 Οκτωβριου 1932. Το ΤΡΑΣΤ ειναι το ΕΚτΕΛ που ειχε μολις φτιαχθει

19321004 Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φαινεται πραγματο σωστο το οτι το *Ελενη* χρησιμοποιησε και το ονομα *Ελενη*_ Εμπ__ε__ιρικου_! Εδω μια αγγελια σπο τις 5 Οκτωβριου 1932. Το ΤΡΑΣΤ ειναι το ΕΚτΕΛ που ειχε μολις φτιαχθει
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64667



Σ αυτη την ανακοινωση της 15ης Φεβρουαριου 1948 αναφερονται διαφορα επιβατηγα που εχουμε παρουσιασει αλλου....  Αλλα και τρια που δεν τα ξερω!  
1.   * Μαρια*
2.    *Κρατος*
3.    *Λευκωσια*
_Ellinis_, ξερεις τιποτε για αυτα τα τρια; 

Επισης βλεπετε το πλοιο *Ελενη* με το ονομα ... *Ελενη Εμπειρικου

*19480215 Therina.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Σ αυτη την ανακοινωση της 15ης Φεβρουαριου 1948 αναφερονται διαφορα επιβατηγα που εχουμε παρουσιασει αλλου.... Αλλα και τρια που δεν τα ξερω! 
> 1. *Μαρια*
> 2. *Κρατος*
> 3. *Λευκωσια*
> _Ellinis_, ξερεις τιποτε για αυτα τα τρια;


Φίλε Νίκο, δεν τα έχω ξανακούσει...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σ αυτη την ανακοινωση της 15ης Φεβρουαριου 1948 αναφερονται διαφορα επιβατηγα που εχουμε παρουσιασει αλλου....  Αλλα και τρια που δεν τα ξερω!  
> 1.   * Μαρια*
> 2.    *Κρατος*
> 3.    *Λευκωσια*
> _Ellinis_, ξερεις τιποτε για αυτα τα τρια; 
> 
> Επισης βλεπετε το πλοιο *Ελενη* με το ονομα ... *Ελενη Εμπειρικου
> 
> *19480215 Therina.jpg


Η παρα πανω ανακοινωση λεει οτι το *Ελενη*  εκανε δρομολογια Κρητης−Θεσσαλονικης... Εδω αναφερεται (Ελευθερια, 18 Μαρτιου 1951) οτι προσηραξε στο Καραμπουρνου....

19510318 Eleni.jpg
Eleni.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια διαφήμιση του 1938 που παρουσιάζει τις ανέσεις που πρόσφερε το ΕΛΕΝΗ του Εμπειρίκου.

eleni embir.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .......
> Το 1941 το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί και το χρησιμοποίησαν ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο με το όνομα ΚΟSTANZ, ιδιότητα που το γλίτωσε από τα χειρότερα. Απελευθερώθηκε από τους συμμάχους στη Βόρεια Αφρική το Μαϊο του 1943 και πήρε ξανά το όνομα ΕΛΕΝΗ.
> .......


Το πλοιο *Ελενη* η *Κostanz* σαν πλωτο νοσοκομειο απο τον Σεπτεμβριο 1941 μεχρι τον Μαιο 1943  http://www.wlb-stuttgart.de/seekrieg/km/laz.htm Λιγο πιο κατω αναφερεται και το *Freiburg* η *Stamira*, επισης πλωτο νοσοκομειο και αργοτερα το γνωστο μας _Ελση_ και *Ελλη Τογια*.

*  Konstanz*  *Stats*  Name: Konstanz Type  S/S    Construction Yard
(Yard No.)  John Cockerill, Hoboken
(424)    Launched  4.03    Commissioned  1903    Weight, metric tons  1890    Weight, BRT  1426    Length, meters  74,70    Width, meters  10,08    Depth, meters  4,20    Engines  One 3cyl expansion engine, 
1 shaft, 2 boilers    Horsepower, HP  ?    Speed, knots  13    Range, nautical miles
(Max.)  ? at 13 knots using coal    Patients/Medical staff  238/35    Crew  ?    Armament  None    Owner  G. M. Embiricos, Pir&#228;us        *History*   completed as Russian S/S *Tschernomore*; 1920's Greek *Eleni*; stranded 6.41 in Suda Bay; towed free and repaired; into service as the German hospital ship *Konstanz*, _Marine-Gr. S&#252;d_; seized by the British 19.5.43 in the Gibraltar Straits; fate unknown.

http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-konstanz.html

----------


## Ellinis

H αιχμαλωσία του KONSTANZ από τους συμμάχους είχε θεωρηθεί από τους Γερμανούς ως έγκλημα πολέμου. Σύμφωνα με τα όσα αναφέρουν Γερμανικές πηγές, το πλοίο δέχτηκε επίθεση από συμμαχικά βομβαρδιστικά και ενώ έπλεε μεταξύ Λιβύης και Ιταλίας. Την επομένη βόρια της νήσου Pantelleria το σταμάτησαν τρία Αγγλικά αντιτορπιλικά και αφού επιβίβασαν άγημα, το οδήγησαν στη Μάλτα.

Μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του ως Γερμανικό νοσοκομειακό υπάρχει στο βιβλίο "Deutsche Lazaretschiff" (Γερμανικά νοσοκομειακά πλοία).

----------


## Klaus

"Chernomor" is the name of mythological hero.

1st pic - CHERNOMOR before WWI in colours of "Rostrans" (Russian Transport & Insurance Co)

2nd pic - CHERNOMOR as TRANSPORT No 79 during landing operation on turkish coast in 1916. On the background - two NOVIK-class destroyers. On the foreground requisioned Azov see coaster, so-called "elpidifor" with troops from CHERNOMOR onboard. They were registered as minesweepers but often used as landing vessels like on this photo.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you so much Klaus.  Wonderful additions to our site.
now, do you have anything about Lomonosoff? http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=Antissa

----------


## Ellinis

Interesting photos Klaus, thanks for sharing. Some of the so called "Elipidifor class" ships ended up in Greek hands after 1920 and some sunk during ww2.
Here is a photo of KONSTANZ, the name that the ship took in 1941 when she was used as a German hospital ship. 

Image2.jpg

That was the second time she came under German control, the first being between May-Oct 1918 when she became a German booty in Sevastopol.
She was seized on May 19, 1943 by British forces while  10 miles NNW of Pantelleria on the grounds that she violated the rules concerning hospitalships. The Germans reacted to this but she remained under allied control. Actually after ww2 there was a legal effort to return the ship to her prewar owners, as the British wanted to keep her as war booty.

----------


## Klaus

Thank you very much, Ellinis - I never saw any photo of KONSTANZ before this. 
There were many Greek shipping companies in south Russia before the revolution and they owned many "elpidifors".
I saw the story about ss SOPHIA KOUPPA on this forum - she was typical "elpidifor" too.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγαπημενο πλοιο το *Ελενη* στα τελη του μεσοπολεμου εκανε μεγαλα ταξιδια στην Θεσσαλονικη και την Κερκυρα. Εδω καταχωρηση απο τις 2 Μαιου 1938 στο _Ελεύθερο Βήμα_.

Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μου επεσε στα χερια μια αγνωστη καρτ ποσταλ απο την Αιδηψο. Με βαση τα αυτοκινητα, υποθετω οτι ειναι γυρω στα 1930.

Το μεγαλο πλοιο στην μεση πρεπει να ειναι το* Ελενη* του Εμπειρικου για το οποιον εχουμε στοιχεια οτι ταξιδευε στην Αιδηψο (Λαικη Φωνη Βολου, 3 Ιουλιου 1933)

Aedipsos.jpg

Aedipsos3.jpg

19330703 Eleni Laiki Foni Volou.jpg

Δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το μικρο δεξια...  Μπορει να ειναι το *Κεφαλος* η το τοπικο *Ελλη*. Ισως ο _Ellinis_ να το αναγνωρισει. Οσοι ενδιαφερονται για μεγαλη φωτογραφια, ευχαριστως να τους στειλω μια με ηλεκτρονικο ταχυδρομειο.

Aedipsos2.jpg

Οσο για το μεγαλο μακρυα, αυτο φαινεται σαν ενα πλοιο του Ιγγλεση η του Τογια. *Νικολαος Τογιας*;

Aedipsos4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τον Απρίλη του 1941 το ΕΛΕΝΗ είχε μείνει στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, έμφορτο με ανταλλακτικά και εφόδια της βάσης υποβρυχίων. Περίμενε την αναχώρηση και του τελευταίου υποβρυχίου προκειμένου να παραλάβει το προσωπικό της βάσης και να αποπλεύσει και αυτό προς νότο. Τελικά τα υποβρύχια απέπλευσαν, έστω και με προβλήματα, αλλά το ΕΛΕΝΗ παρέμεινε στη θέση του, θύμα της ασυναρτησίας που επικράτησε τις ημέρες της κατάρευσης...
Να δούμε και ένα καρέ από προπολεμικά επίκαιρα με μια πόζα του πλοίου.

eleni emb.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του " ΕΛΕΝΗ "

ELENI.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...k-coastal.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΛΕΝΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΥ* _Ελευθερο ΒΗΜΑ_  1/9/1940

19400901 Ελενη Εμπ Ελευθ ΒΗΜΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα περιγραφή για όταν το ΕΛΕΝΗ συνάντησε χιονοθύελλα, τρικυμμία και χαμηλή ορατότητα τον Γενάρη του 1935. Αδυνατώντας να περάσει το στενό Σκιάθου-Πηλίου - όπου και ο επικίνδυνος ύφαλος Λευτέρης - ο πλοίαρχος Λεωνίδας Πολέμης το κράτησε σε τραβέρσο επί 27 ώρες φθάνοντας έως τα νοτιοανατολικά του Αγίου Όρους!

eleni 35.jpg eleni 10-1-35.jpg

και μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΕΝΗ στην Τήνο, περί το 1950-51, από τον ιστορικό φακό του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου.

tinos 1950 or 51.jpg

----------

